# TEC breath controller vs TEC breath-and-bite controller



## tarantulis (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been looking at TEC controllers recently and I wanted to get some feedback from longtime users before purchasing. Do you use the regular breath controller or the breath-and-bite one? How is the ease of use, and has it really made a worthwhile difference in your use of wind/brass VIs? How do you, er...clean it?

There doesn't seem to be anything else like this on the market other than Akai's midi wind instrument, which seems a bit odd. I only worry because the company is based in Sweden and the product picture looks like it was snapped on a first-generation flip-phone.


----------



## chrysshawk (Feb 5, 2016)

Breath and bite, and this is the tenth time this has been discussed the last year


----------



## tarantulis (Feb 5, 2016)

chrysshawk said:


> Breath and bite, and this is the tenth time this has been discussed the last year



Sorry, sorry. I did a quick search before posting and while I came across posts where the products were mentioned/endorsed by members, there didn't seem to be a whole lot of in-depth discussion on model type and application. Plus the search function does that thing where a single topic shows up as 46 individual results, one for every relevant quote it contains.

Thanks for the quick response btw.


----------



## rdieters (Feb 5, 2016)

Breath makes a huge difference to expression and playability, but bite is also quite useful in my opinion. 

The bite model was recently updated, now it detects head movement too. No idea how good the latter is in practice but it may be useful. Someone posted a mini video review, see below.


----------



## Udo (Feb 5, 2016)

Note that actually biting would damage the unit. You should use lip pressure.


----------

